# Suche SSD als Systemplatte



## Goldfinger (29. Juli 2010)

Ich möchte mir eine SSD zulegen die als Systemplatte für mein Win 7 herhalten soll.
Sie sollte nicht kleiner als 64 GB sein und nicht teurer als 100€ - max. 150€.
Ich habe mir da schon 3 rausgesucht wobei ich mich ehrlichgesagt mit SSD´s überhaupt nicht auskenne.

Super Talent Ultradrive GX
Western Digital SiliconEdge Blue
Kingston SSDNow V Serie

Also es wäre super wenn ihr mir eine der Platten empfehlen bzw. mich allgemein beraten würdet.

mfg


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde zur OCZ Vertex 2 greifen. Die hat den neusten SandForce Chip und ist damit richtig schnell. Die Lebensdauer ist beim SF Chip zudem auchnoch  länger.


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Juli 2010)

Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen, SandForce Chips sind neben dem Intel-Pendant auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------



## Iceananas (29. Juli 2010)

Eine Merkregel gibt es auf jeden Fall, egal welche SSD man auch in Betracht zieht, flossen weg von den JMicron Controllern! Die sind vielleicht etwas billiger als die Konkurrenz, aber dafür unterirdisch langsam. 

Wenns güngstig sein soll, kann man ruhig zu einem Indilinx Controller greifen. Die ist schon ziemlich schnell und damit vollkommen tauglich als Systemplatte. Wenn du noch etwas mehr ausgeben kannst, ist eine SSD mit Sandforce-Controller das Schnellste, was du im Moment bekommst.


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juli 2010)

Gibt doch kaum welche mit SF chips A-Data hat welche aber die Preise sind nicht Irdischer Natur 
Ich würde sagen welche von der Intel Postvile Serie.


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juli 2010)

Und das P/L Verhältniss ist bei den neuen  mit Sandforce Chip einfach TOP !


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juli 2010)

Mal einen Test zu den SF Chips
Wusste gar net das Corsair auch welche hat

Hardwareluxx - Test: Corsair Force und A-DATA S599 - Was kann der SandForce-Controller?


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. Juli 2010)

Natürlich hat Corsair welche ...
Sowie G-Skill und sogar Mushkin etc....


----------



## Own3r (30. Juli 2010)

Normalerweise hat fast jeder gute SSD Hersteller eine SF SSD im Angebot!


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juli 2010)

Okay dann warte ich mal auf den TE für welche er sich entscheidet 
Wollte auch noch eine haben war mir aber bisher unsicher welche genau^^
40GB sollte nur fürs BS ja reichen


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2010)

Also meine Win7 x64 Systempartition is momentan auf Stolze 37,8GB angewachsen, da dürftes mit 40GB schon ziemlich eng werden^^


----------



## Iceananas (30. Juli 2010)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Gibt doch kaum welche mit SF chips



willst du uns verkackeiern? 
Festplatten/Solid State Drives (SSD) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Wollte auch noch eine haben war mir aber bisher unsicher welche genau^^
> 40GB sollte nur fürs BS ja reichen



Ich habs ziemlich bereut, auf der SSD nur eine 40 GB Partition für Betriebssystem und Programme freigelassen zu haben.. die ist nämlich fast voll. Wenn du die obligatorischen 25% davon auch noch abziehst, hast du kaum Platz frei. 60GB ist das mindeste.


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juli 2010)

Vor ner weile hatte ich mal geschaut und nicht wirklich viel gefunden ausser die von A-Data.

Programme würde da ja gar nicht erst drauf kommen nur BS und nur Treiber. keine Programme.


----------



## NCphalon (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab keine Programme auf der Systempartition


----------



## kem2010 (30. Juli 2010)

und welche Platte würdet ihr jetzt mit SF empfehlen???? ist der Hersteller egal ?


----------



## Ares_Providence (30. Juli 2010)

O.O okay dann bin ich mit meinen 16GB Win 7 noch recht klein dabei
@kem Ich glaube da tut sich nicht viel schau auf der ersten seite die SF SSD´s nehmen sich so nicht wirklich viel


----------



## Goldfinger (30. Juli 2010)

Also ertmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Bei meiner ersten frage zitiere ich mal kem2010:


kem2010 schrieb:


> und welche Platte würdet ihr jetzt mit SF empfehlen???? ist der Hersteller egal ?


Dann würde mich noch interessieren ob die Preise für SSD´s stabil sind oder kündigt sich da in naher Zukunft eine preissturz an?


----------



## Iceananas (30. Juli 2010)

Ares_Providence schrieb:


> Programme würde da ja gar nicht erst drauf kommen nur BS und nur Treiber. keine Programme.



Um die Programme nach wie vor von der lahmen HDD zu starten? Dann hast du ja nix gewonnen mit einer SSD außer den schnellen Systemstart 



Goldfinger schrieb:


> Dann würde mich noch interessieren ob die Preise für SSD´s stabil sind oder kündigt sich da in naher Zukunft eine preissturz an?



Welchen Sandforce man nimmt ist so ziemlich egal. Einfach die Billigste  Das Innenleben ist bei den meisten eh identisch. OCZ, Corsair und G.Skill scheinen die meisten Modelle zu haben. Zu beachten, bei OCZ gibt es eine Extended Version, wo sie die Reservechips auch als Speicherplatz freigeben. Leistungsmäßig scheint das nicht zu interessieren, wie das allerdings auf die Lebensdauer wirkt kann ich nicht sagen, da müsst ihr nochmal recherchieren.

Die SF-SSDs kommen überraschenderweise mit geradezu Kampfpreisen daher. Einige kleinere Modelle sind in 2 Monaten um 30€ billiger geworden (was für SSDs ungewöhnlich ist, die Intel Postville ist nach einem Jahr um sensationelle 5€ billiger zu haben ). Ob/wie die Preise weiterfallen kann man nicht sagen, ein großer Preissturz allerdings halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da die Preise für Flash-Speicher weiterhin ziemlich weit oben ist.


----------



## Own3r (30. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner Vertex 2 60GB völlig zufrieden und 60GB reichen aus. Mein OS belegt ~28GB, d.h. da ist noch genug Spielraum für Programme


----------



## Goldfinger (30. Juli 2010)

@ Iceananas: Danke für die Info! Wenn die SSD´s mit SF Chip Baugleich sind werde ich wohl die *OCZ Vertex 2 Extended* oder die *G.Skill Phoenix* nehmen. Die 2 passen preislich am besten in mein Budget.
Ich werde mir die allerdings erst nächsten Monat kaufen. Vieleicht habe ich ja glück und die Preise fallen noch etwas...

Danke nochmals an alle


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Juli 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Also meine Win7 x64 Systempartition is momentan auf Stolze 37,8GB angewachsen, da dürftes mit 40GB schon ziemlich eng werden^^



Dann lösch doch mal alle Systemwiederherstellungspunkte bis auf den letzten (Festplatte --> Eigenschaften --> Bereinigen) - das wird dir viele GB zurückbringen 

Mein Win7 Ultimate stutzt sich mit dieser Funktion regelmäßig wieder auf 14GB.


----------



## Iceananas (31. Juli 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Dann lösch doch mal alle Systemwiederherstellungspunkte bis auf den letzten (Festplatte --> Eigenschaften --> Bereinigen) - das wird dir viele GB zurückbringen



Zumindest den letzten würde ich behalten, so habe ich mein PC schon mehrmals gerettet ^^ Aber Updates werden hinzukommen, Programme werde ich dazu installieren... zu klein würde ich die SSD wirklich nicht wählen.. 60 (-25% bleiben noch 45 GB) ist wirkliches Minimum.


----------



## Gast20140710 (2. August 2010)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Zumindest den letzten würde ich behalten, so habe ich mein PC schon mehrmals gerettet



genau - nichts anderes hat er gesagt.

im letzten c't-test schienen die modelle mit SF-controllern mehr "macken/kinderkrankheiten" zu haben als die postvilles, was mich etwas stutzig macht...die performance war allerdings überlegen.


----------



## Iceananas (2. August 2010)

Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> genau - nichts anderes hat er gesagt.



Tatsache, hab ich überlesen, sry


----------



## Goldfinger (4. September 2010)

So, ich wollte mich nochmal zurückmelden.
Ich habe mir jetzt die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB zugelegt und ich auch ganz zufrieden damit.
Allerdings habe ich keinen schnellen Bootvorgang 
Ich habe wie empfohlen den AHCI Modus aktiviert doch dadurch kommen nach dem POST Screen noch 2 weitere Screens, also mittlerweile 4 solche Screens bevor der eigentliche Bootvorgang startet! Es wird an meinem MB liegen aber wie kann ich das umgehen?

So in der reihenfolge läuft das ab wie auf den Pic´s. (sorry für die qualität)

Screen 1
Screen 2
Screen 3
Screen 4


----------



## underloost (4. September 2010)

durch den AHCI Modus kommt bei mir auch ein oder zwei (weiß es grad nicht genau ) weitere Screens. Das liegt soweit wie ich weiß daran, dass der AHCI Modus "initalisiert" werden muss. Ähnlich ist es auch beim Betrieb im RAID Modus


----------



## Goldfinger (4. September 2010)

Ist doch ***** ! Dadurch wirkt man ja dem Vorteil der SSD entgegen!! Also der Bootvorgang dauert ca. 40 sek. Das ist alles andere als schnell. Man muss das doch umgehen können.


----------



## Own3r (4. September 2010)

Diese Screens sind normal, denn der AHCI Modus wird initialisiert. Das kannst du auch nicht ausschalten, wenn du den AHCI Modus behalten willst. Bei mir kommt nur ein extra Screen, der aber nicht so lange dauert. 40sek. sind doch ok !


----------



## Goldfinger (5. September 2010)

O.K!? Da war mein Systemstart vorher kürzer bzw. genau so lang.
Bringt AHCI wirklich einen vorteil? Bei dem was ich so lese gehen die Meinungen eher auseinander.
Sonst stell ich wieder auf IDE um.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

Ich würde dir auch eine Corsair Force oder OCZ Vertex 2 empfehlen!
40-60gb sollten gut reichen, 
hab mir eine 80 Force gekauft!
Das einzigste was ich daran bereue....das ich sie mir zu groß gekauft hab XD
Mit vollinstallation hab ich jetzt nur 27gb belegt.

sonst sind SSD der absolute traum.


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

@ goldfinger...
ich sehe grad das du die SSD am Gigabyte ports rennen lässt!
Hab mal paar bench gemacht.
Bei mir war die SSD um einiges langsamer auf dem GB controller 
als wenn ich es am Intel hängen habe!

Probier das zu ändern falls noch möglich (windows bootet evtl. nicht mehr!!!)


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

Man benötigt wirklich nur eine 60GB SSD, wenn man nur das OS drauf hat. Dann hat man sogar noch 30GB frei !


----------



## Goldfinger (5. September 2010)

Also erstmal habe ich mir schon eine Festplatte gekauft ,die OCZ Vertex 2 Extended, aber trotzdem danke für den Tip. 60GB reichen definitiv als Systemplatte.

Desweiteren habe ich eben auch mal ein Benchmark gemacht. Der Gigabyte-Port ist wirklich langsamer. Habe mal 2 Bilder angeheftet die das belegen. Dann werde ich an dem Intel Port bleiben.

Kann ich jetzt einfach so auf IDE zurückstellen oder gibt es dann Probleme?

Gigabyte Port

Intel Port


----------



## roheed (5. September 2010)

jo meine worte^^ war auch erstaunt wie schlecht der GB controller ist^^

Also normal macht es nur probs wenn man von IDE auf AHCI umsteigt, 
umgekehrt hab ich die erfahrung geamcht das das problemlos ist!
Auch wenn ich den AHCI anlassen würde. Ist nochmal ne ecke schneller.

Post mal noch bitte AS SSD und crystaldiskmark wenns dir nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Goldfinger (5. September 2010)

Ich werde mal versuchen umzustellen und dann nochmal Benchen. Schaffe ich heute aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Goldfinger (6. September 2010)

Hier sind die Benchmarkbilder. Die habe ich noch unter AHCI gemacht. Bin mal gespannt wie der unterschied zu IDE ist.

Intel-Port

Gigabyte-Port


----------



## roheed (6. September 2010)

alles klar dank dir.

echt kraß wie schlecht meiner werte im verhältniss sind....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goldfinger (7. September 2010)

Dabei hat deine F80 auch den Sandforce Controller.

Ich habe mal von AHCI auf IDE umgestellt und das Ergebnis war so schlecht , das ich jetzt einfach den langesamen PC start hinnehme und auf AHCI lasse.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=266630&stc=1&d=1283878601


----------



## rebel85 (8. September 2010)

hallo,
die gleiche frage habe ich auch und steige nicht durch bei dne ganzen ssd's
welche könnt ihr nun empfehlen? OCZ, supertalent???
danke


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2010)

Ich kann dir nur die OCZ Vertex 2 EX 60GB (als Systemplatte) empfelen! Die ist nicht zu teuer und hat eine hoher Leistung.


----------



## rebel85 (8. September 2010)

okay.... gut ich habe nebenbei auch ein thread aufgemacht wo ich 3 platten gefunden habe...

*welche SSD als OS Platte??

*unter anderem habe ich dort auch die 
---> OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II
mit drine... also die kannste mir mit ruhigem gewissen empfehlen....
danke


----------



## rebel85 (28. September 2010)

hier mal ein bench screen:
OCZ Vertex 2 60GB


----------



## underloost (28. September 2010)

und jetz noch ATTO und AS SSD bitte


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

@rebel85 
könnt echt kotz*** wenn ich seh das mir im Read und Write gute 50 mb/s 
zu deiner fehlen ^^ und ich komm einfach nicht drauf woran es liegen könnte!^^

sry falls schon mal gefragt aber an welchen controller hast du nochmal die SSD dranhängen?


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Nur mal so als Idee.. Hast du SMART an?


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

Ich?^^
nene ist im Bios aus.
Bios update hab ich gemacht, 
Ahci aktiv
Win7 64 bit ist drauf
Treiber von Intel und M$ war egal.
Als Controller ist "nur" der ICH9R am werkeln. 

Laut Corsair bremst der aus. Hab aber auch schon genug bench der
Corsair auf dem neuen Ich10 controller gesehen die genauso schlechte werte 
wie ich haben...sprich 150 Read , nur 60 Write


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Jo, meinte dich. Ich habe die selbenEinstellungen wie du , auch den ICH9 Controller.
Allerdings habe ich SMART an!
Vlt. kommt die differenz davon!?


----------



## rebel85 (28. September 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @rebel85
> könnt echt kotz*** wenn ich seh das mir im Read und Write gute 50 mb/s
> zu deiner fehlen ^^ und ich komm einfach nicht drauf woran es liegen könnte!^^
> 
> sry falls schon mal gefragt aber an welchen controller hast du nochmal die SSD dranhängen?



habe am asus crosshair Iv AHCI SataII dran hängen ^^


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

hmm das könnt ich vlt noch probieren 
aber das es an smart liegen soll kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen!

vlt ist halt die corsair doch ne ecke langsamer als die von OCZ


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

So richtig vorstellen kann ich es mir eigentlich auch nicht aber da es der einzige unterschied zu unseren Settings ist würde ich es mal testen.

Laut den Tests die man so liest müssten die Corsair und die OCZ gleich auf sein.


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

so smart ist an...
ist aber fast noch langsamer geworden...

seq. read 150 write 60 mb/s

Hab auch schon die NB spannung angehoben ohne erfolg.
Hast du auch alle RAM riegel stecken ? sprich 4 st oder nur 2?


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Ich habe 2x 2GB Riegel, also keine vollbestückung.


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

so jetzt hab ich nochmal alles mögliche probiert...

1. Zwei von Vier Ramriegel raus
2. OC vom CPU raus
3. RAM timing entschärft
4. HDD's vom Sata bus genommen
5. Smart ein/aus

nicht zu machen, komm nicht über meine 150/60 mb/s  [+/- 5 mb/s]

Es kann also fast nur noch am ICH9 Controller liegen oder an Corsair...
Aber ich hab genug bench gesehen wo die SSD locker ihre 200/100 mb/s packt. 
Allerdings in den meisten fällen halt an einem ICH10 controller

Ich seh grad das du ja auch noch nen ICH9R hast ^^
hast du nochmal nen Screenshot von CDM für mich pls?


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

Ich kapiers echt nicht ^^

Du hast auch nen Q9X50,  [Q9450]
Corsair riegel wie ich,        [XM2 DDR2 800]
Gigabyte board wie ich,     [EX38-DS5]
gleichen Intel Controller,    [ICH9R]
gleichen Sandforce controller  [SF 1200]
sogar ne kleinere SSD       [90GB]

und denoch besser ^^

Ich hab aber noch nen unterschied bei dir 
gesehen ...deine SSD hat schon die FW 1.11 drauf corsair gurkt noch bei 1.1 rum.
Das könnte vlt ein grund sein. 

Andernfalls wars einfach die falsche entscheidung sich für Corsair zu entscheiden


----------



## Goldfinger (28. September 2010)

Dann heisst es wohl abwarten bis Corsair eine neue Firmware rausbringt, oder neue Platte kaufen


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

naja so verzweifelt bin ich dann doch noch nicht XD
Die ssd geht ja schon ab wie schnitzel da kann man nicht meckern
nur fühlt es sich so an als ob ich sie mit angezogener Handbremse betreiben würde 
wenn man CDM trauen kann/darf^^


----------



## Jakopo (28. September 2010)

Hey ihr,

ich weiß es ist nicht mein Thread, aber ich liebäugel auch mit einer SSD und hab dieses Crystal mal über meine herkömmliche HDD laufen lassen.
Was sagen diese 4 Bereiche eigentlich aus? Wenn ich den ersten Bereich (seq) anschaue könnte man ja meinen, dass meine HDD gegenüber einer SSD gar nicht schlecht abschneidet?
Nur bei den Bereichen 3 und 4 siehts dann eher mau aus. Wäre erfreut über jedes Feedback eurerseits.

http://www.abload.de/img/crystalpuuo.jpg


----------



## hwk (28. September 2010)

mhmhm ich hab relativ gute Leseraten, allerdings sind meine Schreibraten ziemlich niedrig oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (28. September 2010)

Alle Wert sind in Ordnung. Ihr könntet nochmal ATTO laufen lassen, dann wirst du sehen ob irgendein Controller bremst, oder ob alles in Ordnung ist .


----------



## Jakopo (28. September 2010)

Wie krieg ich das hin, dass man mein Bild sofort sehen so wie bei euch?​


----------



## underloost (28. September 2010)

damit zum Beispiel  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## Jakopo (28. September 2010)

Hey ihr,

ich weiß es ist nicht mein Thread, aber ich liebäugel auch mit einer SSD  und hab dieses Crystal mal über meine herkömmliche HDD laufen lassen.
Was sagen diese 4 Bereiche eigentlich aus? Wenn ich den ersten Bereich  (seq) anschaue könnte man ja meinen, dass meine HDD gegenüber einer SSD  gar nicht schlecht abschneidet?
Nur bei den Bereichen 3 und 4 siehts dann eher mau aus. Wäre erfreut über jedes Feedback eurerseits.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel85 (29. September 2010)

habe nun nochmal ein bench gemacht wo nun neu instaliert habe und eingerichtet habe mit trim prefatch und superfetch.
und teilweise schlechter als vorher die werte?
wo dran leigt das?
weil nun das Os darauf instaliert ist?
anhang bilder vor der os inst. (leer) nach der os inst. mit fertigem system. (28,3GB-frei von 55,7gb)


----------



## xEbo (29. September 2010)

Jakopo schrieb:


> Hey ihr,
> 
> ich weiß es ist nicht mein Thread, aber ich liebäugel auch mit einer SSD  und hab dieses Crystal mal über meine herkömmliche HDD laufen lassen.
> Was sagen diese 4 Bereiche eigentlich aus? Wenn ich den ersten Bereich  (seq) anschaue könnte man ja meinen, dass meine HDD gegenüber einer SSD  gar nicht schlecht abschneidet?
> Nur bei den Bereichen 3 und 4 siehts dann eher mau aus. Wäre erfreut über jedes Feedback eurerseits.



Die 4 Bereiche sind verschiedene Szenarien. Sequentiell beudeutet dass eine "große" Menge Daten physisch nacheinander auf der Platte liegt und gelesen/geschrieben wird. Dann gibt es eben noch verschiedene Blockgrößen in diesem Fall 512k, 4k usw. Je größer der Block desto näher ist der Benchmark am sequentiellen Fall angesiedelt, je kleiner der Block desto näher kommen wir dem Random Fall und somit auch dem Realeinsatz. Denn auf einem Desktop sind die Daten eher klein und auf der Festplatte verteilt.
Random Read/Write bedeutet dass zufällig auf die Platte geschrieben bzw. von d. P. gelesen wird. Das ist eher ein Szenario was auf den Desktop Alltag zutrifft va. die Readops. 
Da siehst du in deinem Bench auch die Schwäche deiner Platte. Die Leseraten brechen bei normalen HDDs extrem ein wenn es zu Rnd Zugriffen kommt. Die SSDs sind hier aufgrund ihrer Zugriffszeiten klar im Vorteil. 
Bei sequentiellem Betrieb (der eher ein theoretischer Fall ist, denn selbst in einem Serverbetrieb gibt es kaum wirklich sequentielle Zugriffe, es sei denn auf dem Server liegt 1 File und der Zugang wäre auf genau 1 Nutzer beschränkt.) sind die SSDs zwar schneller aber nicht unschlagbar schnell. Man schaue sich nur die frühen Vergleiche von SSDs mit Raptor Raids an.

Daher um deine weiteren Fragen zu beantworten: Ja deine Festplatten schneiden nicht wirklich schlecht ab, aber eben auch nicht überraschend gut gegenüber einer SSD. Sequentiell die Hälfte, ist zu verkraften aber da es im Desktopbetrieb auf den Randomfall ankommt sind hier die Raten deiner Platte ungefähr 1/100stel. Daher Trabi im Vergleich zum Porsche/Ferrari/allgemeiner Sportwagen .


----------



## Own3r (29. September 2010)

rebel85 schrieb:


> habe nun nochmal ein bench gemacht wo nun neu instaliert habe und eingerichtet habe mit trim prefatch und superfetch.
> und teilweise schlechter als vorher die werte?
> wo dran leigt das?
> weil nun das Os darauf instaliert ist?
> anhang bilder vor der os inst. (leer) nach der os inst. mit fertigem system. (28,3GB-frei von 55,7gb)



Du musst der SSD auch ein wenig Zeit lassen, damit TRIM usw. funktioniert. Eine Neuinstalllation vom OS und häufiges Benchen ist auch nicht so gut für die SSDs (Lebensdauer und Performance sinkt) 

Wenn  du einmal ATTO drüber laufen lässt, sollte es für einen Test reichen.


----------



## rebel85 (29. September 2010)

atto oher bekomme ich das?
dann amche ich damit ein bench


----------



## Jakopo (29. September 2010)

Vielen Dank xEbo


----------



## Own3r (29. September 2010)

rebel85 schrieb:


> atto oher bekomme ich das?
> dann amche ich damit ein bench



ATTO findest du unter diesem Link:
Download ATTO Disk Benchmark v2.34 | techPowerUp


----------



## roheed (29. September 2010)

@rebel85

Deine werte gleichen nun meiner Corsair aufs mb/s genau^^ (außer Read)
Ich glaub ich hab auch das problem das trim nicht so richtig funktioniert bzw. funktioniert hat.
Oder ich ne gebrauchte SSD untergejubelt bekommen hab XD 14 tage rückgaberecht sei dank XD


----------



## rebel85 (29. September 2010)

roheed schrieb:


> @rebel85
> 
> Deine werte gleichen nun meiner Corsair aufs mb/s genau^^ (außer Read)
> Ich glaub ich hab auch das problem das trim nicht so richtig funktioniert bzw. funktioniert hat.
> Oder ich ne gebrauchte SSD untergejubelt bekommen hab XD 14 tage rückgaberecht sei dank XD



okay danke für die info denke mal meine ist schon neu.
der 1. test war ohne trim einfach beim alten hdd os system angeklemt installieren lassen und dann gebencht.
2. test nach neuinstallation auf der ssd mit trim und anderer einstellung und dann gebencht nach komplett neu installation.

wichtig ist ja auch der read.
nur write das find ich doof das das auf einmal weniger ist.
hmmm kp was da machen soll bzw kontrolieren soll wegen einstellung.


----------



## rebel85 (30. September 2010)

hier ein atto bench


----------



## fuSi0n (30. September 2010)

Ich schalte mich hier mal ein, da ich keinen neuen Thread eröffnen wollte. Gibt es einen signifikanten Nachteil der OCZ Agility 2 extended gegenüber der OCZ Vertex 2 extended?


----------



## Core #1 (30. September 2010)

wenn du so direkt fragst nein. es gibt einen unterschied, aber keinen _signifikanten_ Nachteil.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

@Rebel85

Also dein ATTO bench sieht ganz normal aus...
hier ist noch meiner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@fuSi0n

Einer der unterschiede ist eine beschnittene FW. 
Was heißen soll, das die eine 50.000 IOPS FW hat, 
die agility normal nur eine FW mit 10.000 IOPS.

Aber diesen unterschied wirst in der Praxis nicht merken!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

So hab mir heute Morgen auch die Corsair Force F120 gekauft. Hab am meinem Gigabyte Board leider keinen Intel Kontroller sondern nur den GB aber dennoch sind die Ergebnisse ok. Hab mir aber gleich die 120GB Version gekauft, weil ich auch meine ganzen Spiele drauf packen will, ich will ja den Geschwindigkeits Vorteil schon meken nicht nur beim System. Jetzt bin ich allerdings pleite!!


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

Bei games ist der "boost" zwar immer noch spürbar 
aber nicht so kraß wie beim OS.

Starcraft 2 Level Ladezeit :

-SSD 40s
-HDD raid 70s

Fühlt sich beides viel zu lang an XD

Der GB Controller ist schon ne ecke langsamer. 
Aber wenn gar nichts hilft kannst dir ja für paar euro noch 
nen PCI-Sata controller holen. 

Hierzu nochmal 2 bench von mir XD

GB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Öm, den HD Tune kannst du vergessen der kommt mit dem Sandforce Kontroller nicht richtig klar daher auch die teilweise sehr starken Einbrüche.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

ja schon aber die "spitzen" sprechen auch für sich.

Hab nach dem bench leider keine weiteren mehr auf dem GB gemacht. 
War mir schon zu blöd bzw zu eindeutig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Ach schaumal welche Firmware du drauf hast, wenn du die neue hast die wurde leider beschnitten und die Geschwindigkeit etwas gesenkt. Die alte ist besser, allerdings ist der Unterschied jetzt auch nicht so groß.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

ja hab auch schon davon gehört aber laut einiger foren 
scheint es sich nicht so arg auszuwirken...

Hab die FW 1.1


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Ne viel machts nicht aus, ich hab übrigens auch die FW 1.1 drauf.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

oh ich seh grad das du nachträglich bench hochgeladen hast ^^
hät gar nicht mehr geschaut wenn du jetzt nicht geschrieben hättest
das du auch die 1.1 drauf hast. 
dacht das du erst heut morgen eine bestellt hast XD

Tja und wieder mal sehe ich, das mir gute 50 mb/s read fehlen^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. September 2010)

Hab sie mir heute Morgen bei Arlt gekauft, hatte kein Bock zu warten. Ich kapier das bei dir auch nicht. Hir gibts doch ein Support Forum und Corsair Mitarbeiter hir im Forum mede dich doch da mal. Kann sein das die ne Idee haben worans bei dir hapert.


----------



## roheed (30. September 2010)

ich hab auch schon direkt im Corsair forum kontakt aufgenommen 
aber klang alles ein bischen nach vertröstung...einmal ist der ICH9 Controller
schuld dann auf einmal der arbeitsspeicher und am dritten tag das schlechte wetter XD

Naja solang die ssd auch schon so wie schnitzel abgeht ist ja alles gut.
Und im wichtigen 4k bereich hab ich fast 30 mb/s read wo die meisten nur 20 haben.
Und grad beim booten (12s bei mir) macht sich das doch stark bemerkbar.


----------

